# Clay ammo for Hunting!



## Panos (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys, i started bird hunting a few days ago, since now i have been shooting with stones, but i want to try something new because stone is not so good. So i am thinking of making good round clay ammos. I thing that clay i better than rocks. So what you thing? Is clay ammo better?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i would so no because clay is a lot lighter than stones, it wont pack as much of a punch. im sure you will get a better answer from the pros


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ithink for birds you should use stones over clay but i would recomend around a8mm steelball there what i use


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

.30 or .38 cal leadballs for extra punch.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Clay... are you serious?


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

it think with a headshot you could do it but it would need to be dryed out first(but go with stones)


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i also would recommend marbles they will kill birds


----------

